# Think your joinery is good?



## Fsyxxx (Dec 18, 2014)

If I could make one of these joints I'd be amazed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2014)

ummm, me thinks I'm needing more glue


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I'd need bondo


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Kinda gives you a whole new perspective on that old saying of " made in Japan"..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 19, 2014)

I think what I'm most blown away by, was that fact that around 21 minutes the guy got a piece of wood to shine like a mirror using a freaking leaf, lol!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 20, 2014)

cabomhn said:


> I think what I'm most blown away by, was that fact that around 21 minutes the guy got a piece of wood to shine like a mirror using a freaking leaf, lol!


I agree. I guess it's awfully close to perfect straight off of that plane....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 29, 2014)

I could only wish to be even 1/10th as good as the people who built those pieces.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

How about this beast!!

http://i.Rule #2/9nwE9tol.gif

Click the pic to bring you to the page to see what's going on... or this link...
http://Rule #2/9nwE9to


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

Marc that's a scarf joint. When I bought my mill in '05 I started getting into timber framing and I made several scarf joints just to practice my skills. They are not difficult to do Marc. If you layout is accurate, and you cut the lines accurately, you can make a pretty decent scarf joint straight away. Like all joinery you can make some pretty complex scarf joints too, but small woodworking is usually much more demanding and challenging than the big stuff.

Don't get me wrong I'm NOT saying timber framing is easy. Cutting the joinery is the easy part, getting the layout right on twisted and crooked timbers is where the fun is. Anyone who has TFing experience knows that understanding "square rule" layout and being able to execute it - that's how you make the joinery "easy" so to speak. Scarf joints are cool and they look great in really long trestle table stretchers - even if you don't really need them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Marc that's a scarf joint. When I bought my mill in '05 I started getting into timber framing and I made several scarf joints just to practice my skills. They are not difficult to do Marc. If you layout is accurate, and you cut the lines accurately, you can make a pretty decent scarf joint straight away. Like all joinery you can make some pretty complex scarf joints too, but small woodworking is usually much more demanding and challenging than the big stuff.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm NOT saying timber framing is easy. Cutting the joinery is the easy part, getting the layout right on twisted and crooked timbers is where the fun is. Anyone who has TFing experience knows that understanding "square rule" layout and being able to execute it - that's how you make the joinery "easy" so to speak. Scarf joints are cool and they look great in really long trestle table stretchers - even if you don't really need them.



I've been helping a friend who is doing a timber frame building all by hand with no power tools and it is definitely not an easy endeavor. On the other hand, you do get to swing a mallet a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> you do get to swing a mallet a lot!



A "commander".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well....I was impressed with the tightness he achieved with it. I'm not that good. I love seeing stuff like that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

It was tighter than I would have gotten it!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Llllike a glove....


----------



## Damienw (Mar 15, 2015)

The 'date plum' wood is more accurately translated as persimmon/diospyros kaki. 

Also, contrary to the line about no nails being used in traditional Japanese furniture, you'll tend to find large numbers of wooden pegs in use throughout most pieces with the general exception of extremely high quality small pieces (like boxes and trays) and massive pieces like most wheeled chests.


----------

